# Pedigree for new herd



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have alot of information on the pedigrees of these guys till I purchase their 5 generation papers - but this is what I have so far....

Bucks - 
Glimmercroft Argyle (Argyle) (AGS and ADGA Registered)

S: OTR Merlin the Charmer
D: OTR Patriot's Halcyon
SS: Goodwood Alamo Messenger
SD: ARMCH Goodwood Kiwi
DS: Tupence Patriot
DD: Goodwood Texana

April Rain Argyle's Mocha (Mocha)

S: Glimmercroft Argyle (Above)
D: Herzinger's CJ Ghiradelli

Does:

April Rain CK Oreo

S: Lil'Critters Farm Cookies
D: Herzinger's ZT Chocolate Kiss

April Rain AR Daisy

S: Glimmercroft Argyle 
D: Herzinger's TC Ethel Mertz

April Rain CK Cocoa

S: Lil'Critters Farm Cookies
D: Herzinger's ZT Chocolate Kiss

JustRSize Goldie

S: Lil'Critters Farm Cookies
D: Herzinger's TC Ethel Mertz

Wether

S: Lil'Critters Farm Cookies
D: Herzinger's ZT Chocolate Kiss

Cocoa has had trips in '08 (three bucklings) and twins in '07
Daisy as a FF had trips (2 doelings and 1 buckling) in '08
Oreo and Goldie have never been bred.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like some nice pedigrees, especially on Argyle. Really great older bloodlines there. I don't really recognize too many of the other herdnames except Herzinger, seen that one before somewhere. Glimmercroft is now raising mini-manchas, right? I've looked at her website before and just love the mini-manchas, they are so beautiful!! She has some really nice milkers too. Nice goaties you have there!


----------

